# The "Boneroom"



## slipknot (Sep 8, 2008)

Well,I finally got around to dedicating a room in my house for the boys to hang out.My wife and I painted, ran the Crown,Chairail,and Wainscoating.You guys might recognise some of the stands I have made from other posts.All these Deer are from Georgia.
 What do you guys think?
Rick


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!  Wheres the bigscreen?


----------



## droptine20 (Sep 8, 2008)

i think your lucky!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 8, 2008)

nice


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 8, 2008)

one word.

SWEET!!!!


----------



## proside (Sep 8, 2008)

*Impressed*

That room is nice, it is without a doubt one of the best I have seen!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 8, 2008)

that's cool! i want to have a trophy room one day... i just have to get the trophies to fill it first!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 8, 2008)

Good looking room.  Nice place to spend some time with the boys reliving those hunts.

Hoss


----------



## 270 Sendero (Sep 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## red tail (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet looking Hunting room.


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, what a room!  Ya'll have killed some monsters.  The room has its own personality.  Nice atmosphere.


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice!! needs a bar, some beer neons and and Hooter's calender on the wall then i think it's complete.


----------



## patterstdeer (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like a great place to hang out .


----------



## slipknot (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies.I am very happy with the room.
 The boys I was referring to were the boys on the wall,and I would like a bar in there,but I plan on adding to the available space over the future seasons with more bone.
Rick


----------



## bross07 (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome! I am working on my wife now.....


----------



## Trizey (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice room, I'm in the construction phase of mine room now.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 17, 2008)

will be adding some real awesome bucks taken in central georgia very soon.


----------



## Brad (Sep 17, 2008)

That is very nice I wish I had the talent and patience to do that kind of work, I have a room that my wife will let me have but whenever I start planning it I give up, Im definately better at killing stuff than building stuff.


----------



## Perkins (Sep 17, 2008)

looks great. Congrats on the trophy room!!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats Sweetttttttttttt. You should be very proud of that. Nice job.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats NICE !


----------



## parkerman (Sep 19, 2008)

You've got some whoppers in that room.  It looks great.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 19, 2008)

That buck in the middle was huge! What did he score?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 19, 2008)

You have some great trophys and a neat looking trophy room. Congrats on your collection  

A ceiling fan or chandileer with antlers in that room would really set it off.


----------



## thunderfoot (Sep 21, 2008)

You need to put that spot light away before you get caught! Just kidding! Takes some serious time and effort to put those bad boys on the wall. Very Nice!!!


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Sep 22, 2008)

Had to read the thread title twice to make sure I was not fixing to see something I didnt want to.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 22, 2008)

kevincox said:


> That buck in the middle was huge! What did he score?




  Thanks again for the replies.
The one in the middle grossed 168",and netted 158 1/2.I believe his standing is the 5th best typical in the history of my county.He was 225lbs.The 8 pt. to the left of him weighed 250lbs.You should of seen the hams on that joker.HUGE!
Rick


----------



## Big Timber (Sep 23, 2008)

real nice trophy room


----------



## fredw (Sep 23, 2008)

slipknot, very nice.


----------



## huntemup (Sep 26, 2008)

Congratulations!  Awsom deer, but , I think it is time for you to add some feathers, or scales, or western animals. It definitly looks like you got the skills.


----------



## kbarnwell58 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wished I could kill some that look like that they just don't get that big in southeastern GA.


----------



## slipknot (Sep 30, 2008)

Not Southeastern,but Southwestern they do.
Move West my friend,move West.


----------



## kbarnwell58 (Sep 30, 2008)

I did can't find no where to hunt though people are greedy here!


----------



## Bowhunter450 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude, that is great! Looks awesome!  Someday...


----------



## Sandman619 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## firefighterusa (Oct 24, 2008)

U Da Man !!!!!!!


----------

